# ENS-186 refused due to Subclass 457 training requirements. Any way out?



## WorstAnswerPossible (Sep 21, 2012)

okay so my Sub-class 457 sponsoring employer had nominated me for the ENS 186 visa. They were required to provide documents to show that they've met the training requirements of the 457 visa. However they messed up in the data and the nomination got refused.

The employer and I, both got letters saying that the nomination has been refused. Mine, however, also states the case officer's decision has been made and it is a REFUSAL. It also states that I have only two options:

Withdraw the application or
Don't withdraw the application

If i WITHDRAW, i get 28 days to leave or apply for another visa.
If i CONTINUE with the current application, the officer will make a decision, which has been made and is a refusal of the ENS 186. In this case, i get 28 days to leave or appeal for a review at the Review Tribunal.

According to a representative on the immi helpline, it would be good to apply for another 457 and then continue to the Review Tribunal with the current ENS186 visa application.

Is this the best way to go or can i do something better?


----------



## Bonza (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry that you have had this happen to you!

However it does not make sense. I was told the 457 visa remains in the background even while the 186 visa is in process?


----------



## kite (Aug 14, 2013)

The exact same thing has happened to me, though my employer failed to submit any supporting information for the application. I've now been given the option to go to Migration Review Tribunal. 

What did you end up doing? Is the process a massive drama? Any reply would be appreciated


----------

